# [risolto]wap tim con gentoo

## osar_sabin

raga, ho un nokia 6630 e gentoo installato sul mio portatile, vorrei riuscire a sfruttare la wap tim, che mi è stata regalata attivando la tim tribù, per navigare con il mio portatile.  :Cool: 

Sapete dirmi come fare?  :Confused:    o linkarmi qualche guida???Io non ho trovato niente in merito al wapLast edited by osar_sabin on Mon Mar 20, 2006 11:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## X-Drum

c'è qualche guida sul forum ma purtroppo su connessioni gprs

non conosco il servizio wap di tim e non l'ho mai usato per

connettermi con il cell (gprs è gia' sufficientemente lento :X)

----------

## osar_sabin

beh, si...ma avevo questa opportunità e voleva sfruttarla...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *osar_sabin wrote:*   

> beh, si...ma avevo questa opportunità e voleva sfruttarla... 

 

bhe mi pare giusto!!!

----------

## gutter

 *osar_sabin wrote:*   

> Io non ho trovato niente in merito al wap

 

Credo che la navigazione wap e l'uso del telefono come modem gprs siano due cose diverse,o sbaglio?

----------

## osar_sabin

non tanto...  :Confused: 

----------

## Truzzone

 *gutter wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> Credo che la navigazione wap e l'uso del telefono come modem gprs siano due cose diverse,o sbaglio?

 

Giusto   :Wink: 

Hanno anche due tariffe diverse   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## osar_sabin

lol, non sono riuscito ad installare nemmeno gnome-ppp in quanto non c'è per amd64...però ho messo "net-dialup/gnome-ppp ~x86" in package.keyword, ma non me lo scarica lo stesso il pacchetto...mah  :Confused: 

----------

## gutter

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hanno anche due tariffe diverse  
> 
> 

 

Allora forse ricordavo bene  :Wink: 

 *osar_sabin wrote:*   

> lol, non sono riuscito ad installare nemmeno gnome-ppp in quanto non c'è per amd64...però ho messo "net-dialup/gnome-ppp ~x86" in package.keyword, ma non me lo scarica lo stesso il pacchetto...mah 

 

Credo che la tua architettura non sia supportata. Puoi provare a vedere su bugs.gentoo.org se c'è un ebuild da mettere in overlay.

```
gutter@giskard ~ $ cat /usr/portage/net-dialup/gnome-ppp/gnome-ppp-0.3.23.ebuild | grep -i keyword

KEYWORDS="~ppc x86"
```

P.S.: ma non dovresti usare la KEYWORD amd64 in package.keyword ?

----------

## osar_sabin

ma come avete fatto a capire a quale device era associato il vostro cell?a me dmesg mi dà questo:

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg | grep USB ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
> 
> ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
> 
> hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
> ...

 

----------

## gutter

Prova con:

```
/dev/ttyACM0
```

----------

## osar_sabin

anche io pensavo fosse questo, ma "gnome-ppp mi dice nessun modem rilevato"

----------

## osar_sabin

ok, gli dovevo dare il permesso di scrittura con

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l /dev/ttyACM0

 

adesso devo capire come usare il wap

AGG.

ho provato usando gnome-ppp mettendo come stringa di inizializzazione

 *Quote:*   

> +CGDCONT=1,"IP","wap.tim.it"

 

e come numero telefonico *99# ed impostando come nome utente e pass "waptim"

ma non và mi dice:

 *Quote:*   

> GNOME PPP: Connessione...
> 
> GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0
> 
> GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Initializing modem.
> ...

 

Voi avete qualche idea?

----------

## socci4

Ciao osar_sabin, allora, abbiamo lo stesso cellulare   :Laughing:  Ora ti spiego cosa devi fare, io ho fatto il tutto con KPPP, con Gnome-ppp credo cambino solo le parti dove inserire, quindi credo sia per lo più molto simile...

Allora:

Stringa di inizializzazione 1: AT&F

Stringa di inizializzazione 2: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","wap.tim.it",,0,0

Il resto è uguale a come sta.

Il numero di telefono da usare è *99#

Nome utente e password VUOTI, se non va usa:

USERNAME: WAPTIM (maiuscolo)

PASSWORD: WAPTIM (maiuscolo)

Bene, dopo aver impostato i parametri detti, apri il tuo browser preferito (io uso Firefox) e imposta il seguente PROXY:

Indirizzo: 213.26.205.1

Porta: 80

Ora ci sono un paio di cose da dire sull'apn wap di TIM:

1. Cade la linea ogni 800KB circa di dati scambiati

2. Latenza da paura

3. Puoi fare solo connessioni HTTP, quindi niente email via POP3, niente P2P...

4. Fa quasi pena la connessione in complesso

Se vuoi sfruttarla come connessione d'emergenza d'accordo, ma ad usarla come connessione principale... No no no!!!  :Very Happy:  Ti conviene mettere, come me, la maxxi tim web time recharge.... Molto più stabile!

Ed ora... Che dire... Buona navigazione  :Wink: 

Ah dimenticavo, dimmi anche a quanto riesci a scaricare, se ci riesci   :Confused: , così per curiosità, dato che è EDGE il 6630!

Ciao

-------------------------------------------------------------

Sono un utente del LeaderGL UMTS & Linux Community 

http://leadergl.forumcommunity.net

----------

## osar_sabin

ok, grazie...beh il problema sta nel fatto che nella mia città non funziona l'umts...andrei lento ugualmente  :Crying or Very sad:  .Quanto ti costa la maxxi tim web time recharge e che velocità ha???  :Confused: 

----------

## socci4

Ciao, io navigo con la Maxxi Tim Web Time Recharge in EDGE (neacneh io sono coperto da UMTS) e arrivo a 28-29 KB/s di media... Però devo posizionare bene il telefono dove prende al massimo... Mentre se lo metto a caso (prende poco) raggiungo i 15-20 kb/s... Meglio lo posizioni e più vai veloce!

La Maxxi Tim Web Time Recharge mi costa 25 EURO mensili, puoi vedere le caratteristiche su www.tim.it !

Ciao!

----------------------

Le mie conoscenze provengono dal LeaderGL UMTS & Linux Community

Visitalo anche tu, non te ne pentirai!

http://leadergl.forumcommunity.net

----------

## drakkan

 *socci4 wrote:*   

> Ciao, io navigo con la Maxxi Tim Web Time Recharge in EDGE (neacneh io sono coperto da UMTS) e arrivo a 28-29 KB/s di media... Però devo posizionare bene il telefono dove prende al massimo... Mentre se lo metto a caso (prende poco) raggiungo i 15-20 kb/s... Meglio lo posizioni e più vai veloce!
> 
> 

 

a me non supera gli 8KB/s !!  :Surprised:  , 

il mio cellualare ha solo irda, tu ti connetti tramite bluetooth?

----------

## kireime

Ciao socci4

ma le impostazioni sono le stesse per la maxxi tim web time?

----------

## kireime

OK ho risolto con le impostazioni anche se da utente non riesco a vedere il modem, farò qualche ricerca

----------

## fbcyborg

 *socci4 wrote:*   

> Ciao, io navigo con la Maxxi Tim Web Time Recharge in EDGE (neacneh io sono coperto da UMTS) e arrivo a 28-29 KB/s di media... Però devo posizionare bene il telefono dove prende al massimo... Mentre se lo metto a caso (prende poco) raggiungo i 15-20 kb/s... Meglio lo posizioni e più vai veloce!
> 
> La Maxxi Tim Web Time Recharge mi costa 25 EURO mensili, puoi vedere le caratteristiche su www.tim.it !
> 
> Ciao!
> ...

 

Per favore mi indicheresti la guida per consentirmi di configurare la mia gentoo per la navigazione con il mio 6630 e Maxxi Tim Web Time Recharge? Sono coperto da UMTS.

Grazie.

----------

## X-Drum

aehm, novità

mi ero completamente dimenticato di questo 3d

scusatemi se intervengo solo ora....

Dunque, ho comprato una settimana fa un nuovo cellulare, un nokia 6630 appunto

poiche' mi ero rotto le scatole del modem gprs del mio samsung sgh-d500 (lentoooo)

come qualcuno ha detto, basta semplicemente fare le seguenti cose:

- sottoscrivere l'offerta Maxxi Tim Web Time Recharge (25 600MB se attivata via web)

- compilare il kernel con il modulo: CONFIG_USB_ACM=m (aka cdc_acm)

- connettere il proprio nokia 6630 al pc via cavetto usb

- sottoscrivere un account (gratuito) a ibox.tim.it, basta mandare un sms con scritto:

```
IBOX password_numerica
```

 al 49001

- usare wvidial kppp o gnome-ppp per accedere al modem /dev/ttyACM0

 *configurazione ppp||gnome-ppp||wvdial||kppp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Modem = /dev/ttyACM0
> 
> Baud = 460800
> ...

 

adesso sono connesso in edge (24 kbps) via UMTS quando il segnale non mi molla

viaggio a velocità ancora piu' sorprendenti!

----------

## fbcyborg

Ottimo!!!!!

E per la connessione tramite il bluetooth cosa cambia? C'è da fare qualcosa in particolare???

OT: di solito quì da me non riesco sempre a prendere la linea UMTS (3G sul cell). Però posso dire che la velocità non è malissimo.. mi posso accontentare.. come faccio a sapere se sto viaggiando in UMTS o EDGE o GPRS, se non addirittura in modalità HDSPA ???? Dicono che è attiva di default su tutte le linee, ma non è che abbia capito poi così bene il suo funzionamento.

----------

## X-Drum

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ottimo!!!!!
> 
> E per la connessione tramite il bluetooth cosa cambia? C'è da fare qualcosa in particolare???
> 
> 

 

via bluetooth ha bisogno di un setup (bluez & c) funzionante ed ovviamente 

usi il device (/dev/rfcomm0 oppure /dev/ttyUB0)

se hai il cavo ti sconsiglio bluetooth, risparmi batteria!

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OT: di solito quì da me non riesco sempre a prendere la linea UMTS (3G sul cell). Però posso dire che la velocità non è malissimo.. mi posso accontentare.. come faccio a sapere se sto viaggiando in UMTS o EDGE o GPRS, se non addirittura in modalità HDSPA ???? Dicono che è attiva di default su tutte le linee, ma non è che abbia capito poi così bene il suo funzionamento.

 

guarda appunto l'indicatore del telefono, è abbastanza affidabile, il nokia 6630 ad esempio

usa diversi simboli per indicare disponibilita umts o gprs/edge 

(non fa distinzione fra queste 2 modalità)

----------

## fbcyborg

Alla fine mi sono convinto a provare con il cavetto, magari in futuro userò il BT.

Premetto che ho installato kdenetwork-meta e kppp è installato.

quando vado a connettermi dice:

```
Cannot find the PPP daemon!

Make sure that pppd is installed and that you have entered the correct path.
```

Non saprei cos'altro emergere!

----------

## X-Drum

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quando vado a connettermi dice:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

domanda stupidissima hai verificato che ppp sia installato?

```
* net-dialup/ppp

     Available versions:  2.4.2-r15 ~2.4.3-r15 ~2.4.3-r16

     Installed:           2.4.2-r15

     Homepage:            http://www.samba.org/ppp

     Description:         Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP)
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie mille... Dunque, ho installato ppp ed ora non da più quel messaggio di errore: ne da un altro!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Appare questa finestra di errore dopo che ho premuto "Connect":

Error - KPPP

```
The pppd daemon died unexpectedly!

Exit status: 1

See 'man pppd' for an explanation of the error codes or take a look at the kppp FAQ on http://developer.kde.org/~kppp/index.html
```

E questo non mi dice nulla di significativo.. Eppure mi pare di aver fatto tutto bene. Ovvio che per quanto riguarda il kernel è tutto ok.. a parte che ho messo come statico il modulo CONFIG_USB_ACM (spero non cambi qualcosa, in realtà era già compilato)

Ecco invece il log del login:

Login Script Debug Window

```
ATZ

OK

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","ibox.tim.it","",0,0

OK

ATM1L1

OK

ATDT*99***1#

CONNECT

~}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~
```

Non so più dove sbattere la testa adesso!

Ah, comunque io di solito uso il mio pc in una lan, ed è configurato per andare su internet tramite un router... non so.. magari è una info che può essere utile...

----------

## X-Drum

vediamo un po:

sul portatile ho soltanto gnome purtroppo, ed uso gnome-ppp al posto di kppp

ti propongo un esperimento:

emergi 

```
 net-dialup/wvdial
```

ed usa questa configurazione

 *~/.wvdial.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [Dialer Defaults]
> 
> Modem = /dev/ttyACM0
> ...

 

ovviamente edita username e password, puoi posizionare il file nella tua home

oppure nelle /root (se esegui wvidal da root, ti ricordo che puoi settare SUID wvdial)

puoi richiamare il tutto tramite il comando:

```
wvdial -C ~/.wvdial.conf
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Sembra che si ripresentino gli stessi problemi anche quì.. forse.

Ho creato il file wvdial.conf in /etc e per avviare la connessione faccio:

```
wvdial -C /etc/wvdial.conf
```

Ho provato a connettermi prima da root ed ecco il risultato:

```
# wvdial -C /etc/wvdial.conf

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","ibox.tim.it","",0,0

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","ibox.tim.it","",0,0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATM1L3DT*99***1#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATM1L3DT*99***1#

CONNECT

~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~

--> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.

~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~

--> PPP negotiation detected.

--> Starting pppd at Thu Aug 17 15:57:47 2006

--> Pid of pppd: 22305

--> Disconnecting at Thu Aug 17 15:57:47 2006

--> The PPP daemon has died: Fatal pppd error (exit code = 1)

--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.

--> Try again and look into /var/log/messages and the wvdial and pppd man pages for more information.

```

Premesso che mi sono ricordato di inserire il mio utente sia nel gruppo dialout che nel gruppo uucp,

ecco un tail del /var/log/messages:

```

pppd[22305]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

pppd[22305]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

pppd[22305]: Exit.

```

niente di più....

Ecco cosa accade se do lo stesso comando da utente:

```

$ wvdial -C /etc/wvdial.conf

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56

--> Cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: Device or resource busy

--> Cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: Device or resource busy

--> Cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: Device or resource busy

```

 :Sad:  ditemi voi... se è normale una cosa simile!

aggiungo inoltre che mi sono ricordato di modificare il nome utente e password.

E' molto che ho un account su ibox, suppongo sia lo stesso id e pass che uso per accedere sul mio

account sul sito della tim. Non mi sembra, però, un problema di autenticazione.

----------

## X-Drum

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  ditemi voi... se è normale una cosa simile!
> 
> aggiungo inoltre che mi sono ricordato di modificare il nome utente e password.
> ...

 

no non è normale, ma a questo punto credo che il tuo problema sia il kernel:

ricompila il tuo kernel con il supporto per 

```
ppp_async
```

oppure se è gia presente come modulo cerca di forzarne il caricamento e

riprova a connetterti, in ogni caso controlla il supporto ppp sul tuo kernel

EDIT: per quanto riguarda wvdial da utente, come ho scritto qualche post fa

devi settarlo suid root per evitare questi ed altri problemi (se il livello di sicurezza ti soddisfa)

----------

## fbcyborg

Perfetto! Sono riuscito a connettermi sia con wvdial che con Kppp.

L'unico problema ora è che è lentissimo. Ho messo il suid root su wvdial e compilato quel modulo come statico. Riesco a malapena a caricare l'homepage di google.

Ah, ho dovuto fare

```
ifconfig eth0 down
```

per far si che si riuscisse a stabilitre la connessione.

----------

## X-Drum

quindi era proprio un problema nella configurazione del kernel confermi?

se usi un nokia 6630 anche se non viaggi in UMTS via EDGE dovresti

essere in grado di viaggiare a circa 15~30 kbps, a patto che il segnale

sia abbastanza potente ed il telefono sia posizionato in maniera adeguata,

(io lo tengo su una scatola facendo sporgere la parte superiore, funziona meglio)

----------

## fbcyborg

Adesso sono riuscito a "forzare" il cell per farlo andare anzichè in modalità duale, in mod. UMTS. Ora è in 3G fisso.. vediamo un po' che cosa combina...

Confermo che fosse un problema di modulo mancante.

----------

